# Neighbor Complained I Plowed at Night



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

This is my 10th season plowing and I have never had a complaint about what time I plow at, let alone on my own property. My attitude is that plowing is basically an emergency service, and although I try to be considerate, I plow whenever the storm dictates.

So during the Dec 26/27th blizzard here in the northeast I rolled out at about 9:30 p.m. with about 3 inches on the ground. This is a bit of a unique situation...see I have 30 acres of land with a main driveway that runs down to my house off one road than then goes about 1/2 mile across the back of my property to another road which I call my back access. 600 feet down my back access is a house that's wholly embedded (i.e. landlocked) in my property. They have a right-of-way, which according to written agreements they are responsible for maintaining. I usually just plow the apron and a small turn-out/parking area that is located about 50 feet in. (This is mostly because the apron is shared by one of our volunteer fire department captains/EMTs who lives next door and I want him to be able to get out at all times). I let my embedded neighbor take care of the rest of the access, per the written maintenance agreement (I used to plow it for them, that's another story, lol) and then I just pack a set of tracks down the rest of my roadway leading to the back of my house. We like to leave this back stretcch of driveway snow covered for cross country skiing and snowshoing. The only time it gets plowed is when my plow takes the top off even with it all the way up. 

So, I get there about 10:00 and plow the apron and the turnout near the road and pack my tracks down past this embedded house and beyond, turn around and head back out on my route. Two days later I run into my neighbor downtown and he's all pissed off that I was down there at 10:00 p.m. I pretty much told him that it's my property and I'll go down there any time I please. He told me that I have no business being there after dark, lol. I guess he doesn't realize I walk my dog down there past his house in the dark nearly every night...it's a nice 1 mile stroll there and back and my little Beagle boy loves it. 

Am I being inconsiderate going down there at 10:00 pm? I didn't even have the plow down! I was just putting in a set of tracks and it's my freaking driveway. Granted it's not my main access, and there was no emergency in me getting a set of tracks down there, but still it's mine and I feel if I want to drive down there thats my business. It's not like it was 2 a.m. or something, but even then I think he'd have a lot of nerve to be complaining. I share my main driveway with another house who has a right-of-way across that section and it has never ever been an issue of what time any of us come or go. 

Well, I have to head out to the post office to mail some invoices. I think i'll go out the back way, lol.

Edit: Wow, didn't realize this was so long..sorry guys!


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I'd make it 11 or 12 next time, then he would be happy with 10.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Darryl, your neighbor and I would not get along I would probably tell him to go piss up a rope and proceed to plow the hole damn road at 3am each and every time it snowed.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I would take the mufflers off my truck.

Most city ordinances for noise abatement start at 23:00

However, if that neighbor would have asked for my cooperation because it can wake up the baby or whatever, rather than turn it into an angry confrontation; then I would probably be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like he didnt get what he wanted for xmas


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

pmorrissette;1181595 said:


> I would take the mufflers off my truck.


My truck has no muffler or cat and the turbo whistles really nice at 12psi of boost.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Is your last name Hatfield or McCoy? Time to start a new pissing contest. I would plow the entire damn thing every day and ensure that it sloughs off right into his driveway.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I have a customer that has a neighbor that doesn't like my customer's lot to be plowed before 7am. It's a new customer and one of the conditions of me getting the account this season. Last year the guy would plow at 3am so the guy in the house would then call the owner of the lot and tell him if he had to be awake so would the owner. Not too bad for me to accomodate as I just make it my last stop and they don't get to work until 8:30 anyways.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

i'd plow it every nite even if it didn't need plowed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't get what he is complaining about... is your truck super loud He just sounds like a dick in general. F him.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Air Horns . just a quick toot to let him know you were there every time you go by.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I think he really just doesn't want me down there. He thought he had a nice private spot down there, only to find out that some landscaper dude and his family use it for their private outdoor playground. See, the realtor told him that he owned the 50 foot wide accessway and my property was open space before he shelled out $640K for this place 5 years ago. It's a nice 6 room 2,750 square foot colonial with all amenities, but wasn't worth anywhere near what he paid for it. Seems somehow that he didn't notice he's only about 150 feet from Interstate 95 either. The guy is pretty much a grumpy old retired cop who spends most of his day down at the convenience store scratching lottery tickets and beeching and moaning.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plowing knows no hours----plowing knows no hours---put this message for him facing his house with 12'' letters in neon red on a full sheet of plywood!!!!!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

My truck is a stock 2003 Silverado 2500 HD. The thing purrs like a kitten. Didn't even have my strobe on. Where I did drop my plow is over 500 feet away from his house. 

Well i'm inspired now. Gonna go drive thru the back on my way to town to get these invoices out with the first of the morning mail. Maybe I should dig that drainage ditch near his house out on the way..it's getting kind of silted in, lol.

Later...........


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

some people just love to be A$$ holes. 

and the fact is we the nice guys get dumped on.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

forbidden;1181609 said:


> Is your last name Hatfield or McCoy? Time to start a new pissing contest. I would plow the entire damn thing every day and ensure that it sloughs off right into his driveway.


those fine folks were from southern wv not :laughing::laughing: ct not that there's anything wrong with ct


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

darryl g;1181679 said:


> I think he really just doesn't want me down there. He thought he had a nice private spot down there, only to find out that some landscaper dude and his family use it for their private outdoor playground. See, the realtor told him that he owned the 50 foot wide accessway and my property was open space before he shelled out $640K for this place 5 years ago. It's a nice 6 room 2,750 square foot colonial with all amenities, but wasn't worth anywhere near what he paid for it. Seems somehow that he didn't notice he's only about 150 feet from Interstate 95 either. The guy is pretty much a grumpy old retired cop who spends most of his day down at the convenience store scratching lottery tickets and beeching and moaning.


sounds like it time to build a massive 4000sf shop to kept all your equipment in and hire some one two work the graveyard to kept it going :laughing:


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a similar issue with a motel that I plowed a few years ago. The owner also drove truck and didn't want the drive/parking cleaned until after 7 AM, when he would be awake and so would most of his customers. Most of the time this wasn't a problem, however I can't control when it snows and the street they are located on is a major highway thru town, so it gets busy starting around 5:30 AM most mornings. You try backing/pushing out into traffic without getting slammed into.
Then he complained to the local concrete business across the street about how thier beeper on the payloader at 4 or 5 AM was uncalled for. He threatened to cut the wires on the horn so it wouldn't bother him or his customers while they were sleeping. When he started complaining that my plow was leaving white streaks on the asphalt I told him that he should find another contractor to clear his lot. I had enough!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

For most larger overnight storms, I roll out around 2:30 or 3:00 a.m. to make sure all my customers can get to work and that the factory lot I plow is cleared by 6:30 when people start rolling in. In my experience, most people are grateful that I got up in the middle of the night to make sure they could get to work. I try to work quietly, not dropping the plow, spinning the tires or hitting the gas hard and only turning on the strobe when I have to. In fact most customers tell me they didn't even hear me come and were suprised to find they were plowed out. My route is pretty tight so at that time of morning I'm usually just opening things up so that people can get where they're going. I come back and do the detail work later. 

I can see where a loader backup alarm would be annoying at that time of the morning. Those things are pretty loud. But if the area is zoned industrial, it kind of comes with the territory. People have a right to use their properties within the confines of the local zoning regulations. It always gets me when people start complaining about a pre-existing condition. They buy a house next to an airport or freeway and then complain about the noise!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

We have a HOA that doesn't want us there before 6:30 a.m..... It's a giant pain in the you know what because we will send out our crews to start at 2 or 3 a.m. and we have to sit and wait to do these townhomes... We already have had homeowners call us to complain that they leave for work at 5 or 6 a.m. and they are still not plowed out... We tell them to talk to their board members, not our problem. 

Some people just don't understand that weather doesn't know what "time" is. Storms start and stop when they want to, and plowing during the middle of the night is part of the situation.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You didnt do anything wrong, some people I swear have nothing better to do than bit$%. You probably hit the nail on the head on the privacy thing, not your problem.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG
some people just live to complain

and to the idiots complaining about the backup beeper, tell 'em to call OHSA and DOT if they don't like it.

idiots

If I'm paying for snow removal I expect (weather depending of course) me to be plowed out before I have to go to work/school/whatever. What good is it to come at noon? I already had to go out thru it and now it's all packed down?

some customers (neighbors) deserve to be fired


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Put up a small sign , FUTURE SITE OF BILLS egg farm HOME OF 5000 chickens


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I plow neighborhoods for the town with a 4" exhaust and a bunch of LEDs they would love having you in there compared to me lol, But most of the time I get a thumbs up or a wave because people are excited to not be trapped in by the snow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I would have a whole hell of a lot of fun if i was in your situation!!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Well if that sets him off, I would probably have to see how much he appreciates lawn art. I would slowly build a real nice collection lining that side of the drive, just so the neighbors all though that it was his. I would no longer drive past garage sales,in fact, it would probably become my new hobby. Chrome globes on bird feeder stands, wouldn't be sufficient enough...but those 70's colored toilets w/ flowers planted in them, might be a good start.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mdirrigation;1182911 said:


> Put up a small sign , FUTURE SITE OF BILLS egg farm HOME OF 5000 chickens


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I like that idea!


----------



## mico lanscaping (Oct 19, 2004)

Thy shall love my neighbors!!! sounds like some one has nothing better to do!! i would find a reason everyday every hour to go by there!!! whats this world coming to?? i would find the loudest machine possible and go bye there! good luck


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll see how he handles me dropping about 20 trees along the right-of-way. They're becoming a real nuisance. They're mostly black birches and they keep leaning farther and farther into the driveway the way that trees growing next to a clearing will. The trunks literally get a bow to them. I try to the keep driveway cleared 12 feet tall and 14 feet wide so fire trucks can get down without there being an overhead clearance issue. And every time we get some wind those trees drop a lot of branches. Some are all full of cankers too and they're starting to cause the nice oaks and maples to lose their lower limbs. I'd just as soon drop them while they're still manageable. The way the maintenance agreement is written, he is wholly responsible for *the cost *of maintaining the right-of-way. I wonder what he'd do if I sent him a bill for it, rofl. A ways back my attorney advised me that if the guy does not properly maintain things, I'm within my rights to do it and send him a bill. I doubt he'd pay it though.

I really could make his life miserable and devalue the hell out of his property but I don't want to be a jerk. But dropping those trees in on my list anyway. I want to get it done by early spring so that the wood will be burnable next winter.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Start cutting at about 7am and if you use a skid steer during the process make sure it has the loudest back up alarm they make on it. And run in reverse as much as possible:laughing:


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The back drive would become my main drive and I would make sure I smiled and waved every time I went by :waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Mdirrigation;1182911 said:


> Put up a small sign , FUTURE SITE OF BILLS egg farm HOME OF 5000 chickens


HA HA HA HA!!!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

My dump truck with a DT466 has a 4in straight pipe turned out at the top of the cab aimed right at the windows of the houses in the town I plow in, lol. Haven't gotten any complaints, yet, but I have the section of vehicle code printed out in the truck that exempts me from noise and a bunch of other stuff being under contract with a municipality. I just cruise along and let the ole girl bark...


----------



## dumbyankee (Jul 30, 2010)

What an as$ ole, Plow the road when ever you want, then after you are done, go take a dump on his door step. See which one he complains about first.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I might even add a back up alarm for kicks


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Yooper75;1183783 said:


> Start cutting at about 7am and if you use a skid steer during the process make sure it has the loudest back up alarm they make on it. And run in reverse as much as possible:laughing:


Best I can do is my diesel landscape tractor at 3200 rpms and leave the stumps about 3 feet tall, lol.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

if its your property i wouldnt be worried about what he thinks or says


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

im in nw ct. and in our town you cant make noise after 10pm- 7am, however IF YOU are clearing snow, doing a emergency repair( water main)etc. you can make noise as long as your not running a truck or snowblower with a straight pipe lol . let them complain all they want theres nothing they can do about it, most of the laws pertaining to noise is for loud music/ and such noises that can be avoided! i run a loud deisel truck, i feel bad at 2am when its sitting there warming up.i even drive down my street with my parking lights on so i dont shine my lights in windows, but im lucky that the poeple around me know that this is how i put food on the table, to make it up to them because i feel bad about it, i always try to help them out when i see them struggle with something heavy i just go over with my tractor a help. I wouldnt worry to much about it,hes just mad because you didnt do his drive for him lol


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Put an FOP sticker on your tailgate.


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah thats just not acceptable, i would take the mufflers off the plow truck, add lots of flashing lights, and a backup alarm........and of course plow every chance available from 10pm to 5am


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

You know as tempting as it is to just go out there at 12:00 lights and beepers running....is it really wise to piss off your neighbor? I have had neighbor fights, and honestly it's not worth it...they will just look for a reason to get you in trouble for one reason or another.

Make your truck as quiet as possible...if you have a beeper put a switch on it, turn off the strobes, don't rev the motor too much......but it's your property plow it when ever you feel like, tell him it's either 100 at night with the truck or it's 4 am with a loader and a beeper..... Tell him you will do your best to dim lifts and be quiet but it needs to be done when you are able and have the time.


----------



## dumbyankee (Jul 30, 2010)

After you cut the trees, haul in a couple of junk cars. Place them in plain site of his house. Get a dumpster and do the same thing. Set it up on call so the trash will stink in the summer. Make a 4 season event out of this. Oh and chip the brush. Do it on the weekends, starting as early as you can.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I ended up down there at 11:30 pm Friday night. Just the way it ended up as far as the timing of the storm. I haven't heard anything about it yet.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Mdirrigation;1182911 said:


> Put up a small sign , FUTURE SITE OF BILLS egg farm HOME OF 5000 chickens


Thumbs Up


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

The crazy SOB attacked me and my dog with his snowblower while I was out walking him yesterday!!!!!! I'm talking deliberately directed the chute of his single stage blower at me point blank in a fit of rage throwing snow and gravel directly at me and my dog. Crazy! 

See, I had to skim a little off the top on my section of the driveway so we could walk down there and I tracked a little bit out with me. I did drop my blade and clean up on my way back the other direction but I guess not to his satisfaction. I went home and dropped the truck off and took my little Beagle buddy for a walk. He had been cooped up for days. I walked by his house to the end and was heading back home and he was out with his blower. 

I called 911 while he was actually doing it. 3 cars showed up and they didn't do a damn thing...told me to go home and stay away from him, lol. I told them I'm not going to stop going down there. I think he should have been arrested. I'm going to follow up on it tomorrow and stop down at the police station. Mind you this is part of my driveway outside of his right-of-way and past where his driveway turns into his property. He was technically trespassing at the time. One would think that assaulting someone and their dog with a snow blower on their own property would be a crime. I think the problem is that I was alone and he had his wife and daughter there to refute what I said. But you could see that I was plastered with snow!!!!


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

What a jackass !

Hmmm...got a buddy with a big ass tractor mounted snowblower ?

Maybe his house should get the same treatment he gave you.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Once I find one of the boundary pins I'm gonna put a snow berm there that only I can get through. I want to make sure that it's wholly on my property. Should I put a bunch of snow blower killer rocks under it? lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

neighbors suck, when my neighbors started being pricks, I packed a Ford Escort with scrap and parked it on the front lawn. Spray painted on the side was "I was here first" in the most noticible colors possible.


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

we plow all night long....never heard a word...theres always a bad apple in the bunch somewhere


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Well. If you tried to be nice. Then there is only one course of action


See five years ago, while plowing a drive way, a jogger ran behind my truck, beeper and strobes going, I didn't see here, I had to stop quickly to avoid hitting her. She comes up to my truck window and proceeds to ***** me out, while my client comes out side. Really made me look bad...never mind the beeper, the strobes, the full box blocking my view, or the 12 inches and 24 hours of plowing I had done already......we'll let's just say next storm was 6 inches, and I got done real early...I plowed the ENTIRE street for the city free of charge...about 1/4 mile of 2 lanes.....take a guess which drive ALL of that snow went. It took me about 45 mins, but I did it right.....oh and it was a Monday morning too


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

LoneCowboy;1181985 said:


> If I'm paying for snow removal I expect (weather depending of course) me to be plowed out before I have to go to work/school/whatever. What good is it to come at noon? I already had to go out thru it and now it's all packed down?
> 
> some customers (neighbors) deserve to be fired


What good is it to plow a driveway at 6am if it's dumping snow? Does the customer think they can drive on the roads and it's going to be just fine once they get out? Let me guess, you plow every so many inches and charge them for each visit?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1198510 said:


> What good is it to plow a driveway at 6am if it's dumping snow? Does the customer think they can drive on the roads and it's going to be just fine once they get out? Let me guess, you plow every so many inches and charge them for each visit?


If it's a big storm it pays to plow with the storm so you are not beating up your equipment in deep snow.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

wow! I would washboard the road on your part just to p!ss him off! 

air horn hooked to a back up beeper.... start backdragging the whole drive :laughing: I would also mow the property as often as you could, prime time, first thing in the morning and in the evening around dinner time. 

Have some kids with dirtbikes or snowmobiles race around the property!! a few hours of a snowmobile scraming across the property might get him flustered enough to call the police...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

darryl g;1198351 said:


> The crazy SOB attacked me and my dog with his snowblower while I was out walking him yesterday!!!!!! I'm talking deliberately directed the chute of his single stage blower at me point blank in a fit of rage throwing snow and gravel directly at me and my dog. Crazy!
> 
> See, I had to skim a little off the top on my section of the driveway so we could walk down there and I tracked a little bit out with me. I did drop my blade and clean up on my way back the other direction but I guess not to his satisfaction. I went home and dropped the truck off and took my little Beagle buddy for a walk. He had been cooped up for days. I walked by his house to the end and was heading back home and he was out with his blower.
> 
> I called 911 while he was actually doing it. 3 cars showed up and they didn't do a damn thing...told me to go home and stay away from him, lol. I told them I'm not going to stop going down there. I think he should have been arrested. I'm going to follow up on it tomorrow and stop down at the police station. Mind you this is part of my driveway outside of his right-of-way and past where his driveway turns into his property. He was technically trespassing at the time. One would think that assaulting someone and their dog with a snow blower on their own property would be a crime. I think the problem is that I was alone and he had his wife and daughter there to refute what I said. But you could see that I was plastered with snow!!!!


I would say it's all out war now!!! Start a snow dump along the road on his side of it.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

darryl g;1181547 said:


> This is my 10th season plowing and I have never had a complaint about what time I plow at, let alone on my own property. My attitude is that plowing is basically an emergency service, and although I try to be considerate, I plow whenever the storm dictates.
> 
> So during the Dec 26/27th blizzard here in the northeast I rolled out at about 9:30 p.m. with about 3 inches on the ground. This is a bit of a unique situation...see I have 30 acres of land with a main driveway that runs down to my house off one road than then goes about 1/2 mile across the back of my property to another road which I call my back access. 600 feet down my back access is a house that's wholly embedded (i.e. landlocked) in my property. They have a right-of-way, which according to written agreements they are responsible for maintaining. I usually just plow the apron and a small turn-out/parking area that is located about 50 feet in. (This is mostly because the apron is shared by one of our volunteer fire department captains/EMTs who lives next door and I want him to be able to get out at all times). I let my embedded neighbor take care of the rest of the access, per the written maintenance agreement (I used to plow it for them, that's another story, lol) and then I just pack a set of tracks down the rest of my roadway leading to the back of my house. We like to leave this back stretcch of driveway snow covered for cross country skiing and snowshoing. The only time it gets plowed is when my plow takes the top off even with it all the way up.
> 
> ...


All I can say is that would be a problem for me since I "Plowatnight"


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Yooper75;1198547 said:


> If it's a big storm it pays to plow with the storm so you are not beating up your equipment in deep snow.


I tried that last year with the big storm (28") we had. On the second round everything looks as if I was never there. I can't see the point in wasting the fuel and time. I do residential only. I can understand if I was plowing large parking lots. It's been a few years but I use to sub for a guy. I used his truck and he had me on the call list along with a friend that got me the job. We plowed the metro parking lots for the train station outside of DC. There's no way you could wait til it was done snowing. With the customers I have, they'd all rather wait until I can get to their place safely to clean up then to be out trying to make it there.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

During a snowstorm there isn't any no-snowplowing hrs.It is 24/7.PERIOD.


----------



## stewartsrepair (Jan 16, 2011)

it's a real shame all we try to due is help out and make alittle spending money 

hopfully some day 

their day will come


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Hells yeah, snow berm 10 feet high on your property line. Go out and stake it right now with big red flagging on. Then run that flagging stake to stake. Put a big sign up that says FREE SNOW DUMPING out as well. If there are rocks scraped up in the snow, there is nothing you can do about that. I am summising of course that the surface of the roadway is gravel and therefor you cannot see what is scraped up. I would do my best to make this guys job to get out a living hell from now on. Definitely make a snowmobile racecourse and advertise it to your friends. 

I would be going out of my way to ensure that this guy has to work all day long and through the night in order to get his vehicle out of his yard.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I didn't take it that far. I went down there a little while ago and ran a string across the line so I could be certain of where it is. I build my little berm back up the way I like it. I don't leave a mountain there, just a little to deter anyone from coming down. The problem is that he keeps taking it down, even though it's outside of his right-of-way. If it gets taken down it will get bigger!!!!

I snapped some pics to document things in case he tries to make an issue of it or does indeed take it down.

The first 2 pics are what it looked like before and the last 3 are how I left it. Mind you he has a big paved turnout in his driveway on a 6.7 acre lot. Why he needs to remove my berm to turn around is beyond me.

I do admit that I tracked a little bit of snow out but it's kind of unavoidable. I don't plow my part very deep and the undercarriage of my truck still drags. And I did do a clean-up pass...I just didn't get picky about it, since after all..the whole thing is my driveway and it was good enough for me.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I would fill it, completely. Mind you I am just one evil mean SOB that is best kept on peoples good side. I would do everything legally and by the book of course. Had the guy pointed his snowblower at me like that I would have gone and got my truck and refilled the area on the spot, making his job hours long. Then I would have gone and got a book and a AA serum (tea as I do not drink coffee, AA serum is Anti A$$hole serum) (AB serum for her...) and sat there in my truck watching him from about 20 feet away for him to finish and then fill it again. I would not let up on the guy until he backs down.


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

Mdirrigation;1182911 said:


> Put up a small sign , FUTURE SITE OF BILLS egg farm HOME OF 5000 chickens


A feed lot is the best cattle are all outside along with the manure!


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Get some fish compost and dump it in the snowdrift...... I can only imagine when he runs his snowblower though it....


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that his house in pic #3 ?

If so, that's a long way off from where you plow, he shouldn't be complaining at all.

For sure I would put up a big sign, PRIVATE ROAD, PRIVATE PROPERTY, NO TRESPASSING.

Strech a chain with orange flags on it across the road.

I would put up a really BIG berm just inside my property line.

Then I would set up my trail cam somewhere with a really good view. And check it nightly on my dog walks.

And I would not walk the dog further than the edge of my property.

edit: I would also do it in the wee hours of the morning...hehehe


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Threaten, or sue for assault/battery as well as conversion (for infringing on your rights as the land owner), in civil court. any halfway rabid personal injury lawyer would jump at this.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

forbidden;1199306 said:


> Hells yeah, snow berm 10 feet high on your property line. Go out and stake it right now with big red flagging on. Then run that flagging stake to stake. Put a big sign up that says FREE SNOW DUMPING out as well. If there are rocks scraped up in the snow, there is nothing you can do about that. I am summising of course that the surface of the roadway is gravel and therefor you cannot see what is scraped up. I would do my best to make this guys job to get out a living hell from now on. Definitely make a snowmobile racecourse and advertise it to your friends.
> 
> I would be going out of my way to ensure that this guy has to work all day long and through the night in order to get his vehicle out of his yard.


I'll come ride all night for a good cause!


----------



## Ewsa (Aug 23, 2010)

Whatever you do, you're still gonna have to put up with him in there. Best thing to do would be buy his house. 

Typical CT story, I feel for ya.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

pmorrissette;1199746 said:


> Is that his house in pic #3 ?
> 
> If so, that's a long way off from where you plow, he shouldn't be complaining at all.
> 
> ...


No. That's not his house. You can see the deck to his house in Pic number 4. So if you're looking at the front of my truck his house is on the right. The part of the road I maintain is behind my truck and leads to my house. This is the first time I've plowed it all since 2005 I think. I usually just pack in some tracks so I can get in and out and they could get fire trucks down there if necessary. We don't plow it because we have better access to our house off another road and we like to cross country ski down there. Keeps most people out too...or if they do come in I can hear them spinning from my house, lol.

I used to have a bunch of signs down there but his house being there actually keeps most people out now. You can see the old gate chained to a tree in one of the pictures. I think I'll be putting that up in the spring just outside his right-of-way. It used to be up at the road before his house was built. It's a nice gate with two 8 foot halves. Just kind of a pain to have to get out and open it and then get out to close it every time I pass through though.

I do have a rope with all sorts of flagging tape and signs on it that I had across another property boundary. They were stealing wood and rocks and just wouldn't stay out. They have since moved though.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been putting up with this guy for a while already. What really gets me is that he tells me that I shouldn't even be down there yet he thinks it's ok to do whatever he wants on my property. Just wait until I start dropping trees. That's when it should get really fun, lol.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Your neighbor and I wouldn't get along very well. I would be sure to plow that at 12am at the earliest! I had a similar situation with a guy that lives next to a rental house I have. My insurance company makes me clear the snow even though it wasn't rented at the time which is fine with me since it saves me the liability. I usually just clear it on my way to go open up my commercials for the morning. I back drag the snow out and push it into the yard. I am in and out in less than a minute and the guy next door waited for me one night and said if I ever use that d%*& plow on that driveway again he'll shoot. He told me shovel it or leave it. Thats when the fireworks began so I promptly told him that it takes me less than a minute and if he wants it shoveled he can shovel it before I get there and he won't hear the plow. I told him I have two trucks doing 4 routes in 4 directions and I'll plow my house when I'm close to it, I'm not making an extra trip out just to do 60 seconds of work. People like this drive me crazy. I never get complaints about what time I plow hence most people have just learned that we have a job to do and our job is critical to them being able go get out of their driveway in the morning!


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

If i was you i wouldnt wait to cut those trees down, i would cut them down tomorrow haha. Since winter is the best time to take them down Thumbs Up , less you clean up on your part.


----------

